# 2018 Youth Olympics Bid Polls



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok im soory to the people of Colombia but 2018 is a litle bit to soon but i reckon that you got the Youth Olympics in 2026 but not with Medellín maybe Cali The host city for the 2013 World Games.

2010 Singapore
2014 Nanjing, China
2018 Moscow, Russia
2022 Toronto, Canada
2026 Cali, Colombia
2030 Auckland, New Zealand
2034 Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## juan309 (Aug 25, 2009)

Photos of the sports units of every city.....


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Ok im soory to the people of Colombia but 2018 is a litle bit to soon but i reckon that you got the Youth Olympics in 2026 but not with Medellín maybe Cali The host city for the 2013 World Games.
> 
> 2010 Singapore
> 2014 Nanjing, China
> ...


where kuala lumpur?i think it deserve too


----------



## moncho (Dec 11, 2007)

Medellin 2010- you dont need speak spanish to underestand the messagge


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Medellin has no sports infrastructure...


----------



## jotazesar (Mar 20, 2010)

Sylver said:


> Medellin has no sports infrastructure...


YES!, WE HAVE INFRASTRUCTURE, WHY YOU SAY THAT, YOU KNOW COLOMBIA?


----------



## reenakrates (Jun 25, 2010)

guy4versa4 said:


> where kuala lumpur?i think it deserve too


I agree as well. Kuala Lumpur surely has great infrastructure and deserves it.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2010 Singapore
2014 Nanjing, China
2018 Moscow, Russia
2022 Monterrey, Mexico
2026 Cali, Colombia
2030 Auckland, New Zealand
2034 Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## moncho (Dec 11, 2007)

Sylver said:


> Medellin has no sports infrastructure...


this is one of the four sports units of Medellín

10284729


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Cali has more change then Medellin.

Medellin hosted the 2010 South American Games.
Cali will host the 2013 World Games.
World Games is bigger then South American Games.

Cali 2026.


----------



## Lusio Quieto (Jun 27, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Colombia is a very Dangerous. Eeven more Then Brazil, South Africa and Russia.
> 
> Colombia. Infamous for its guerrillas, illegal cocaine "industry", and corrupt government, no wonder Colombia ranks as "The Most Dangerous Country in the World". Bombings targeting civilians are common and terrorism is a way of life for most citizens who have grown accustomed to the chaos. It has a high rating for kidnappings with ransoms, with businesspeople, tourists, journalists, and scientists being frequent targets, though no one is actually excluded from kidnappings. Hot spots include ATMs, taxis, restaurants, and simply walking down the street. Those who try to resist robberies usually get shot and killed. Bogota, Baranquilla, Cartagena, and Medellin are statistically categorized as the most dangerous cities, with Medellin holding the title of the Drug Capital and "Most Dangerous City in the World." With 11 murders a day in a city of merely 2 million, its murder rates is quintupled that of New York City. In recent years, murders rates in Colombia have dropped, but not enough to pass the title to South Africa. Though what was previously mentioned may be misinformation, as critics have accused President Uribe of manipulating the crime date, making Colombia seem safer than it really is. What is behind all the heinous crimes? An expanding drug market and a plethora of terrorist groups, and a government that does nothing about it. Colombia averages 47 murders a day in a nation of 45 million, giving it the crown of "Most Dangerous".
> 
> So Think again the 4 people who voted for Medellín, Colombia.


You really dont Know Colombia.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sylver said:


> Medellin has no sports infrastructure...


Medellin has good sport venues they recently hosted a great south american games probably the best ones so far.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont think Manila will get it as they will probably want it to be hosted outside of asia after Singapore and Nanjing.


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Bid Cities are.
> Toulouse, France
> Rouen, France
> Manila, Philippines
> ...


Este dato no es correcto, aun no se saben las candidatas, hasta ahora solo Medellin, Monterrey y Toulousse han manifestado interes en los juegos.


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

adicto al vicio said:


> You really dont Know Colombia.


Este articulo puede resumirse en dos palabras, "Odio e ignorancia", seguramente has leido una noticia de hace 25 años, deberias visitar Medellin y dejar tu odio aun lado.
Infórmate y no publiques basura en la red.


----------



## juan309 (Aug 25, 2009)

pedir eso, es imposible!!!!


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

freddygaviria said:


> Este dato no es correcto, aun no se saben las candidatas, hasta ahora solo Medellin, Monterrey y Toulousse han manifestado interes en los juegos.


what you mean this data is wrong. if there is only three bidding cities, why did they put so many. where did you get this reference,any web site or something?

donde encontraste esta informacion?
como sabes que solo son tres ciudades?
y entonces por que pusieron muchas.


----------



## nanor (Dec 7, 2009)

I definitely can see Toronto and Moscow being the favourites but I would like smaller cities to have the chance to host an international event without the expense and the size of the Summer Olympics.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

This is the third time Poznań bid for YOG, and that might be an advantage. after all, it lost the 2014 bid to Nanjing by only 5 votes.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

nanor said:


> I definitely can see Toronto and Moscow being the favourites but I would like smaller cities to have the chance to host an international event without the expense and the size of the Summer Olympics.


i agree, these cities mentioned would be able to host the Summer Olympics. i would rather the Youth games are hosted by smaller cities which may not have a chance to host the Summer Olympics.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

When's the cutoff date to put bids in?


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> i agree, these cities mentioned would be able to host the Summer Olympics. i would rather the Youth games are hosted by smaller cities which may not have a chance to host the Summer Olympics.


Youth Olympics should be restricted to the Nations which have so far not hosted the Summer Games and smaller cities. I hope Moscow/Toronto withdraw from the list.

Auckland, Poznan are good examples of the aspiring hosts.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Poland, it's easier and cheaper to travel to and the country deserve them.


----------



## JUAN1227 (Dec 24, 2009)

Medellin =)


----------



## mbell_791983 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lord David said:


> Manila will not get it if they bid. The "national" stadium is being redeveloped to the point it can't host World Athletics but is suitable for FIFA matches. Manila would need to build a new stadium or upgrade something else if it has any chance of providing a suitable bid.


Should you omit Manila from the list? It's not officially listed by IOC!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

I would love to see it happen in Moscow. Don't think Manila will get it only because the last two hosting countries were in Asia.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Medellin!


----------



## Humberto Saenz (Dec 9, 2010)

See the Monterrey 2018 web:








http://www.monterrey2018.blogspot.com
_MONTERREY 2018: Applicant City for the YOG_


----------



## hergri_88 (Dec 13, 2010)

2010 Singapore
2014 Nanjing, China
2018 Monterrey, México
2022 Rouen, France
2026 Féz, Morrocco
2030 Auckland, New Zealand
2034 Manila, Phillipines
2038 Medellín, Colombia
2042 Poznan, Poland
2046 Abuja, Nigeria
2050 The Hage, Netherlands


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ whatevs


----------



## OrRoToMu (Nov 4, 2010)

I think Monterrey its the best opcion =) 


MONTERREY 2018!


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

As mexican obviously I would like seeing a mexican city as hoster, but I can't deny drug war is still a latent problem in todays Mexico's society, if we beat this situation and can see a more pacific Mexico with the time, Monterrey is an excelent exhibitor of modern Mexico and perfectly capable of been hoster for sport massive events, with some nice projects coming up soon...


----------



## hergri_88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hola Amigos de SkyscraperCity!

Los invitamos a que conozcan la candidatura de Monterrey por los Juegos Olímpicos de la Juventud 2018, para que nos den sus opiniones, ideas y participen en este movimiento!

http://monterrey2018.blogspot.com

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/MONTERREY-2018-Youth-Olympic-Games-Bid/262706747985



> *Juegos Olímpicos de la Juventud 2018*
> Elección de la sede (Fecha) 2012
> 
> Será oficialmente la tercera edición de los Juegos Olímpicos de la Juventud. Se espera que las licitaciones salgan a partir de 2011.
> ...


----------



## juan309 (Aug 25, 2009)

medellin puede, estoy seguro que dara una buena pelea...esa información es oficial?


----------



## TPCNY (Dec 15, 2010)

Monterrey mexico... the best place for youths!


----------



## JanSchiapapria (Dec 15, 2010)

Monterrey2018! =D


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Todo el apoyo a Medellin 2018, simplemente por que somos mejores y eso ya lo hemos demostrado.

http://www.medellin2018.blogspot.com


----------



## juan309 (Aug 25, 2009)

suena bastante prepotente, pero lo cierto es que la ciudad si esta en capacidad de realizar unos juegos de esa envergadura, espero que la organización que escoja la ciudad lo haga limpiamente y teniendo en cuenta absolutamente todo....


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

As applicant City for host the Youth Olympic Games 2018, Medellin presents a fresh approach to the international Olympic Movement. Medellin is a new young City in a contemporary Nation marked by his economic potential, political stability, human development and natural splendor. A new proposal characterized by the unique spirit of the Colombian people who value friendship, fun and hospitality.

En sa qualité de Ville requérante aux Jeux Olympiques de la Jeunesse 2018, Medellin propose au Mouvement Olympique une approche alliant nouveauté et fraîcheur.
Une Nation empreinte de nouveauté et de jeunesse, bien de son époque, caractérisée par une poussée de le progrès humain et la splendeur de sa nature.
Une attitude originale, marquée par l’esprit incomparable du peuple Colombien qui attache une grande valeur à l’amitié, au divertissement et à l’hospitalité.


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Reasons to believe in Medellin, Colombia

1.-The perfect central spot between the Americas, Asia and Europe, ideal host for international events.
2.-We have passion for life, work and progress.
3.-The foreingn investment has increased 400 % in the last six years.
4.-The exports tripled in the last five years
5.-Preferential access to 1.2 billion consumers.
6.-Less processes for new businesses, according IMD 2009
7.-Colombia is the economic growth above the Latin American average.
8.-Is the Country with the fourth lowest risk during time of crisis (Merrill Lynch)
9.-The Country never experienced hyperinflation.
10.-Colombia has the most stable growth of any Country since the 70´s

http://http://medellin2018.blogspot.com/


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

La Arquitectura de Medellin es una inspiración



http://medellin2018.blogspot.com











El diario estadounidense “Los Ángeles Times” destacó a Medellín como una urbe ejemplar para la arquitectura mundial. La preocupación por el diseño de talla internacional unida al compromiso social y la participación de arquitectos locales fueron resaltados por la publicación en cinco páginas a la “ciudad de la eterna primavera”.

“Los arquitectos y expertos en planeación urbana que viajan a Medellín de todo el mundo, siempre regresan con una emocionante historia sobre el renacimiento de la segunda ciudad más grande de Colombia”, menciona la publicación.










Según el medio, la arquitectura mundial está dividida en dos corrientes, los que se enfocan en un diseño con un alto valor estético y otros que se preocupan por que sus creaciones tengan un gran componente social y ambiental.


“Medellín es una de las pocas ciudades en el mundo donde estas dos corrientes se han desarrollado de manera conjunta”, destaca “Los Ángeles Times”.

Christopher Hawthorne, autor del artículo, describe como un gran logro el hecho de que los reducidos presupuestos han llevado a que casi el cien por ciento de estos proyectos arquitectónicos los hayan desarrollado arquitectos locales.

“La nueva imagen de la ciudad no ha sido impulsada por Zaha Hadid o Richard Meier, sino por oficinas de arquitectos basadas en Medellín o en Bogotá”, expresó Hawthorne.

El Parque Biblioteca España, el Orquideorama y los escenarios deportivos construidos para los Juegos Suramericanos son algunos de los proyectos mencionados. Sin embargo, según el diario, estos íconos arquitectónicos no están solos, sino acompañados de la construcción de vías, escuelas y espacios recreativos que han hecho que la población regrese a los espacios públicos.










Según el periódico, este fenómeno arquitectónico es tan importante que el Trienal Nacional de Diseño de Estados Unidos invitó a dos arquitectos colombianos a presentar sus proyectos de Medellín.

Por otro lado, una exhibición sobre arquitectura social impulsada por el Museo de Arte Moderno de Nueva York también le dedicará un espacio protagónico a los avances de la capital antioqueña en temas urbanísticos.

“Medellín es más que un fenómeno aislado de éxito urbanístico, pues también ofrece un modelo para Los Ángeles y otras ciudades que se han dedicado a imitar a Nueva York y Europa”, menciona el importante matutino.


----------



## JanSchiapapria (Dec 15, 2010)

un poco de MONTERREY... la Ciudad de las Montañas!


----------



## Henry_alex (Jul 29, 2010)

MONTERREY IS THE BEST OPTION


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Henry_alex said:


> MONTERREY IS THE BEST OPTION


says the person from monterrey


----------



## JanSchiapapria (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDUrZmdllEg 

Un evento de gran magnitud organizado por Monterrey fue el FORUM UNIVERSAL DE LAS CULTURAS 2007, aqui un video promocional de ese majestuoso evento!


----------



## Thelma8 (Dec 18, 2010)

JanSchiapapria said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDUrZmdllEg
> 
> Un evento de gran magnitud organizado por Monterrey fue el FORUM UNIVERSAL DE LAS CULTURAS 2007, aqui un video promocional de ese majestuoso evento!


Una prueba del poder organizativo de Monterrey


----------



## eroch (Feb 5, 2010)

Monterrey, México.

Regards!


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Moscow and Toronto are the only 'prime time' cities of the bunch.

But, in all honesty, does anyone (other than the participants and their families) actually care about the youth olympics?


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

So, who is hosting the world games 2018? 
who's the winner?


----------



## Greece (Jul 10, 2010)

Hopefully Moscow or Monterrey


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

http://medellin2018.blogspot.com/


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Youth Olympic Games 2018 Medellin, applicant city
Safe, vibrant and looking to the future, Colombia's second largest city is poised for a new life as one of Latin America's top centers for events, business and tourism. Medellin is a new young City in a contemporary Nation marked by his economic potential, political stability, human development and natural splendor. A new proposal to the Olympic movement characterized by the unique spirit of the Colombian people who value friendship, fun and hospitality.


http://medellin2018.blogspot.com/


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Medellín, Colombia

Consolidandose como una de las principales ciudades deportivas en Suramérica, Medellín realizó los IX Juegos Suramericanos en 2010, y se lanzó como ciudad candidata a realizar los Juegos Olimpicos de la Juventud en 2018.
Este objetivo lo ha reforzado su alcalde Alonso Salazar quien ha reafirmado la candidatura a lo largo del desarrollo de la novena edición de los Juegos Suramericanos en el 2010.

A través de la red social Facebook se promueve la ciudad como sede del evento.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106196839407851

Como aspirante a los Juegos Olímpicos de la Juventud 2018, Medellin presenta un nuevo enfoque al Movimiento Olímpico Internacional.
Medellin es una ciudad joven inmersa en una nación contemporánea marcada por su potencial económico, estabilidad política, desarrollo humano y esplendor natural.
Una nueva propuesta caracterizada por el espíritu único del pueblo Colombiano que valora la amistad, la diversión y la hospitalidad.


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Reasons to believe in Colombia

1.-The perfect central spot between the Americas, Asia and Europe, ideal host for international events.
2.-We have passion for life, work and progress.
3.-The foreingn investment has increased 400 % in the last six years.
4.-The exports tripled in the last five years
5.-Preferential access to 1.2 billion consumers.
6.-Less processes for new businesses, according IMD 2009
7.-Colombia is the economic growth above the Latin American average.
8.-Is the Country with the fourth lowest risk during time of crisis (Merrill Lynch)
9.-The Country never experienced hyperinflation.
10.-Colombia has the most stable growth of any Country since the 70´s










The SouthAmerican Games are held every four years with the participation of the countries affiliated with the South American Sports Organization (Odesur for its initials in Spanish), as well as the participation of the residents of the host city that make it a significant sporting event. The city which hosted the 9th version of the Games was Medellín, Colombia, where between March 19-30 the residents of the city could watch the event, not only in the different competition stages, but around the city in general. Approximately 3,000 athletes traveled around the city during the duration of the Games on the Metro, which was declared the official transport for the athletes.










With the evident success of this years South American Games, there is no doubt we will soon see Medellin bidding major sporting events to be held in their budding, rejuvenated city.











http://medellin2018.blogspot.com


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

The organizers of the SouthAmerican Games in Medellin say they have excedeed all expectations, helping to prove the city is a safe, suitable for large sporting events.
The South American Games, are a chance to show Medellin and Colombia’s transformation over the last decade. 
We’ve shown the world the city, that went through so many difficulties in the past that was looked as the crime capital is now the sports capital of the world.
“That’s the image we really wanted to show, we really worked to improve the safety in the city, in the country, this is a culmination of al those efforts to show the world an excellent sports event, an excellent sports organization so people can think of our city in a different way.”






















Locals refer to their city’s troubled drug-ridden past as “the Time of Violence” and they are justly proud of the distance the city has come. The violence that was destroying the entire fabric of the community as it destroyed its industry, employment base and reputation, is a thing of the past. Locals and tourists travel safely on their sparkling metro system, children play in public parks, shoppers flock to its 25 bright commercial centers.
New political leaders refused to be scared off by the drug lords and began the change about 10 years ago. Tackling corruption in the police and city government, they focused their attention on the safety of the people and on integrating the poorest people in the mountainside barrios into the fabric of the city.

The armed police that patrolled Medellin’s streets have become a reassuring presence, and an assurance that “the Time of Violence” is over for good. Witness to this is the increased interest in Medellin by international investors and by tourists eager to find a new, exciting, destination.

http://medellin2018.blogspot.com/


----------



## freddygaviria (Apr 12, 2007)

Matthew Lowry said:


> This will be the 3rd games.


Safe, vibrant and looking to the future, Colombia's second largest city is poised for a new life as one of Latin America's top centers for events, business and tourism. Medellin is a new young City in a contemporary Nation marked by his economic potential, political stability, human development and natural splendor. A new proposal to the Olympic movement characterized by the unique spirit of the Colombian people who value friendship, fun and hospitality.

http://medellin2018.blogspot.com


----------



## JanSchiapapria (Dec 15, 2010)

Vamos Monterrey- IMAGENES QUE HABLAN POR SI SOLAS!










gracias a algunos foristas por estas fotos =D


----------



## asalinas (Jul 4, 2010)

Monterrey, Mexico is a vibrant and continously growing city. With the beauty of its mountains and headquarters of several of the most important industries in Mexico such as Cemex, Vitro, Alfa, among others... shows its economical power with one of the highest GDP per capita in the whole country. Being qualified too as of 2010 as the best city to live in Mexico and one of the top 100 cities in the world





































Monterrey its well known for its capability of doing business and its infrastructure to held international events such as the America's Summit, World Cup's in 1986, Universal Forum of Cultures in 2007 and currently bidding for the Youth Olympics in 2018.
































































Monterrey's culture places first the families. Commonly known as "Carnes asadas" the getting together of friends, families and people statewide takes place every weekend where people spend time together, chat and have a great evening as a family with BBQs.
People nationwide and even internationally admire the hospitality and warmness of _regios_ where even people often call others family as "cousin or uncle". 










Choosing Monterrey as the host for this event, besides been a guarantee of success, will open to the world the vast culture, culinary, traditions and other surprises that people will discover of _"La Ciudad de las Montañas"_.




























Thanks to fellow bloggers of sharing these pictures.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Toronto, it's the safest, cleanest city and country.

It has a great sporting history and trumps all the other cities in most catergories.


----------



## JanSchiapapria (Dec 15, 2010)

asalinas said:


> Monterrey, Mexico is a vibrant and continously growing city. With the beauty of its mountains and headquarters of several of the most important industries in Mexico such as Cemex, Vitro, Alfa, among others... shows its economical power with one of the highest GDP per capita in the whole country. Being qualified too as of 2010 as the best city to live in Mexico and one of the top 100 cities in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amazing! =D


----------



## Cafetëro (Aug 22, 2007)

Buenos Aires is on the road for the Youth Games too.

I´m confident about Medellín´s proposal, all is about the moment of our Country and the support that the State will give to our city.

I see Monterrey and it is an Amazing city too, but i have to say that this is not a good moment and situation for Mexico in general, you are living the same violent situation that we lived here 20 year ago and even worst, i think that will be consider on the election of the host city.

When they take a decision?


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cafetëro said:


> Buenos Aires is on the road for the Youth Games too.
> 
> I´m confident about Medellín´s proposal, all is about the moment of our Country and the support that the State will give to our city.
> 
> ...


You don´t have to remind either mexicans or anybody else about this. it´s just not a nice comment pall!

As for the city, I´ll go for Medellín.


----------



## Cafetëro (Aug 22, 2007)

carloso78 said:


> You don´t have to remind either mexicans or anybody else about this. it´s just not a nice comment pall!
> 
> As for the city, I´ll go for Medellín.


Why not?? is the reality.... did i say anything wrong?? it is a great city and the people of Mexico are great but the real think is that their are having problems with the drug dealers cartels righht now, that is not a secret or clasified information.... that is all pall!!. :cheers:


----------



## ChristianZ (Dec 1, 2009)

Today was locally presented the Medellin bid for this games. The oficial bid will be presented in Lausanne in early November. So there are going to be two south american cities in the race, i really think that one of the two cities should cancel its bid, in order to have the support of the south american countries (not to split it), but it´ll be hard to see one of those cities leaving behind the competition.


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Derbent (Russia)* and *Baku (Azerbaijan)* can make a joint YOG-2018 bid!

Though it's not official, but President of NOC of Azerbaijan said that it can be very interesting. Part of venues will also be in Makhachkala, Kaspiysk And Kayakent and other towns of Russian Republic of Dagestan.


----------



## Ricardo Montaner (Sep 14, 2011)

The poll is closed, but i would vote for Medellín, Colombia...


----------



## cd7688 (Oct 23, 2008)

Monterrey is on the road and after the Panams in Guadalajara the IOC will see that the city is capable of organizing the games. About the drug war, its true they have problems but that city can and will end up with that problem. 

This city is growing up in infrastructure, investments i think are above normal so Monterrey will be ready for the bidding process.

Here is the website http://monterrey2018.com.mx/joj/
Facebook site https://www.facebook.com/Monterrey2018?ref=ts


Go latinamerica!


----------



## JUAN1227 (Dec 24, 2009)

Medellin


----------



## dacost (Mar 25, 2010)

The official bid cities are...

Buenos Aires, Argentina
Glasgow, United Kingdom
Guadalajara, México
Medellín, Colombia
Poznań, Poland
Rotterdam, Netherlands

this thread need a new poll :/


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Let's go Rouen


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

So, i guess this is the only thread about the 2018 summer youth olympic games. The finalist cities are Buenos Aires, Glasgow and Medellin. Some thoughts about the cities:

- Buenos Aires: huge city, not the best sports infrastructure but well enough for a YOG, never for an OG. The main problem is its size: the city is big and the venues are far from each other (the green corridor where most of the venues will be located is a 7 km line, thats very much. And its around 25 km from the Olympic Village). On the other hand, Buenos Aires has a huge experience organizing events, and it is a major touristic destination in the Americas, plus argentina has a very important olympic history.

- Medellin: the city has a very compact sports complex, like an olympic park. Medellin held the biggest south american games ever in 2010. Its a modern city, with a very interesting urban planning. But it lacks experience in organizing events, not only Medellin, but Colombia as a whole, thats probably the main weakness of the bid.

- Glasgow: I have to admit I dont know much about this bid, but I guess its a good and compact bid. The problem with Glasgow is not its infrastructure. The main problem is the 2014 independent referendum, that's a risk no matter what will happen with that. And also the fact that the UK has hosted the last OG in 2012, the IOC is trying to expand the games to other areas, and that's a point against Glasgow.

What do you think?


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I prefer Moscow and Toronto.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Pepe potamo said:


> - Glasgow: I have to admit I dont know much about this bid, but I guess its a good and compact bid. The problem with Glasgow is not its infrastructure. The main problem is the 2014 independent referendum, that's a risk no matter what will happen with that. And also the fact that the UK has hosted the last OG in 2012, the IOC is trying to expand the games to other areas, and that's a point against Glasgow.
> 
> What do you think?


The problem with Glasgow is the uncertainty due to the referendum. It is the British Olympic Association which put forward the bid and if Scotland becomes independent then that could get a bit complicated and messy, the IOC would rather not have to deal with the uncertainty. 

Medellin sounds like a good bet.


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

Denjiro said:


> I prefer Moscow and Toronto.


But those cities did not make a bid... I prefer the games to be hosted by the Moon, can we do that?


----------



## Joenkike (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Go Medellín!


----------



## luanvitorcosta (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm from Brazil and I support Medellin 2018
The Colombian people can do this magically


----------



## Cafetëro (Aug 22, 2007)

Pepe potamo said:


> So, i guess this is the only thread about the 2018 summer youth olympic games. The finalist cities are Buenos Aires, Glasgow and Medellin. Some thoughts about the cities:
> 
> - Buenos Aires: huge city, not the best sports infrastructure but well enough for a YOG, never for an OG. The main problem is its size: the city is big and the venues are far from each other (the green corridor where most of the venues will be located is a 7 km line, thats very much. And its around 25 km from the Olympic Village). On the other hand, Buenos Aires has a huge experience organizing events, and it is a major touristic destination in the Americas, plus argentina has a very important olympic history.
> 
> ...


As you said before, Medellín held the best South American games in 2010, Colombia held also the FIFA U20 world cup in 2011 (Medellín was a host city for the groups round), also with great response from the host cities, the organization and the government. 

I think that Colombia leave behind the bad image and the lack of recognizion from the international community, we are ready for every challenge. honestly i think that Medellín's bid is the most consistant from the three finalist, have all the commitment and support from the local government, i know that the embassy of the UK here in Colombia were offering the services for the bid of Medellín, the ones that won the OG for London in 2012, i was on that meeting with the Mayor of Medellín and the Colombian Chamber of Infraestructure (CCI).

Medellín have 3.500.000 million habitants, is a compact city, most of the sport escenaries are in a complex on the center of the valley, and it have an excellent transport infrastructure.

Video from the inaguration of the 2010 SA Games






Go Medallo!! kay:


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

We need a new poll, I vote Medellin.


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

Cafetëro said:


> As you said before, Medellín held the best South American games in 2010, Colombia held also the FIFA U20 world cup in 2011 (Medellín was a host city for the groups round), also with great response from the host cities, the organization and the government.
> 
> I think that Colombia leave behind the bad image and the lack of recognizion from the international community, we are ready for every challenge. honestly i think that Medellín's bid is the most consistant from the three finalist, have all the commitment and support from the local government, i know that the embassy of the UK here in Colombia were offering the services for the bid of Medellín, the ones that won the OG for London in 2012, i was on that meeting with the Mayor of Medellín and the Colombian Chamber of Infraestructure (CCI).
> 
> ...


Come on, a South American Game is not a huge event (Buenos Aires organized everything for the 2006 games in just a few month, when Odesur decided to take away the host rights from La Paz).
If we are talking about experience in organizing sports and non sports events, Buenos Aires is indeed by far the most experienced of the three finalist cities, and as I said before that is the strongest part of the bid.
Also, when you say that Medellin "has all the commitment and support from the local government", that is a must for the three finalist (actually, that was the problem with Guadalajara's bid), so nothing special there.


----------

